# Help!! New kids!!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

One of my does just kidded, probably a week early, for some reason she had no milk. Anywho, the kids are small, but one is standing. The other is laying on it's side and can't sit up. When you pick him up he is kind of swinging his head back. He doesn't look very good. Is there anything I can do for him? His eyes are open, but I think his mom may have layed on him.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Bo-Se and the formula for weak kids. I think it is equal parts coffee, Karo syrup, and whiskey? Someone else can be more helpful, just tried to type this quick. Do u have colostrum?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Kylee one of my new kids just did that as well. I got him in the house and got some artifical powdered colostrum in him for 24 hours. Any colostrum would work. Just get him in the house and wrapped up in blankets and make sure he eats well. I would heat the blankets as well. That's what I did for my little guy and he's hanging in there. Good luck.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok thank you both. There are two kids, a little girl and a boy. Boy isn't looking good, I think there is something else wrong with him. He's kind of rolling his eyes around and has a weak cry, when I went out to the doe I could has sworn she was laying right on him. The little girl is bouncing around and looks really good. I will see what we can do. Please send prayers for this little buckling.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's EXACTLY what my little boy was doing...Just get him in and warmed up and some milk in him. ray: he'll pull through.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Remember to get their temps up before feeding milk. praying for them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did you take temps? if above 99 then you can give milk but preferred that you get them closer to 101 

yup whiskey, coffee and karo (whiskey optional) will help warm him up from the inside out.

dunk him in warm water adn then use a hair dryer to warm him up.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Before you put him in mildly hot water wrap him in a garbage bag first & hold his head above water. Its more of a bath than a dunk. If he gets a little wet dry him with a hair dryer & rub his sides briskly.
Meantime you can be warming up a hot water bottle or heating pad or whatever you have to put in his box.
Sure hope he pulls through for you ray: !


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok, thank you all. I gave him a little of that and did put him in warm water and have been warming him off with the blow dryer for about 15 min. He's still not looking real well, but his temperature has gone up. I also heated up a towel in the dryer and wrapped him in it. He tries to lean onto his side to sit up, but has no energy. His eyes are not rolling around anymore either. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Nutridrench, or if you are giving colostrum or milk...add a little molassas. Take temps and if he is cold, don't take him out of water too soon...we put our cold baby in water that was 105 degrees using a candy thermometer to check water temp...it took several hours.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

O I hope he pulls through. I will say a prayer for him. I hope he will be alright. Congrats on the new kids.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I hope the little guy pulls through! ray:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Hope he gets stronger!!! ray:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He stood!! He is warmed up now and with a little help actually pulled himself up and stood...wobbly, but stood! His ears are moving around with sounds and he is very responsive now. I got some milk in both of them, the little doeling was up and bouncing around with her little tail wagging so she's ok. I am thrilled to see this little guy doing so much better. You guys are amazing! :grouphug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Great News! :clap: :hug: :clap:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

That's great news Kylee. I really hope he keeps improving.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Glad he's feeling better!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

KW Farms said:


> He stood!! He is warmed up now and with a little help actually pulled himself up and stood...wobbly, but stood! His ears are moving around with sounds and he is very responsive now. I got some milk in both of them, the little doeling was up and bouncing around with her little tail wagging so she's ok. I am thrilled to see this little guy doing so much better. You guys are amazing! :grouphug:


oh i hope he makes it after all this ray:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

ray:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you all. I hope these guys make it through. They're so sweet. 

Thought you guys would like pics...soooo...

Top pic: The two of them taking a nap after they ate.
Middle: The little doeling.
Bottom: The little buckling looking much better.

And sorry, they're a bit blurry!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh thank God Kylee & good job you did! Keep an eye on him now I know you will, he's not out of the woods yet.
He might need a couple nights in a box; if he's getting his mom's milk she probably take him back.
Oh this is terrific! Cutern a bugs ear they are!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe Kylee what adorable little things

I certainly would keep up the heat for him so that he doestn go down hill


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....they are adorable....I am praying for them.... :hug: ray:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

I love that little guy he is really cute. Hope he just keeps getting better.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Awww, they're super cute!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

That's awesome Kylee!!!!!!!!!! :stars:  :leap: :clap: :applaud: :dance: 
I'm real glad to hear it!!! :thumb:


----------

